# Anleitung: Winrar als Backup-Tool nutzen



## Newsfeed (15 März 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/88700/88791/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Anleitung: Winrar als Backup-Tool nutzen*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Winrar ist als schnelles Packprogramm mit guter Komprimierleistung bekannt. Mit den richtigen Einstellungen lässt sich das Programm auch als einfaches Sicherungs-Tool etwa für Dokumente und Bilder nutzen.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

